# T-Mobile to Announce Google Phone Sept. 23



## Furretsu (Sep 18, 2008)

> T-Mobile USA will become the first company in the world to announce a mobile phone based on Google's Android OS at a New York press conference Sept. 23, the New York Times reports, citing T-Mobile.
> 
> 
> The handset was manufactured by Taiwan's High Tech Computer (HTC), the Times said. HTC representatives in Taipei declined to comment on the report.
> ...


http://www.pcworld.com/businesscent...tmobile_to_announce_google_phone_sept_23.html


----------



## Eevee (Sep 18, 2008)

goddammit they have already essentially announced a phone

we've known T-Mobile would be first for months

why are they announcing that they're going to announce a specific phone  >:(  who gives a damn just go sell it

I fucking want an Android-based phone goddamn


----------

